# reduced hours and bank holiday entitlements



## MOFFY01 (3 Nov 2009)

Hi,
hopefully this is the right forum.  Am just wondering about the following, I do payroll in our firm, our working week has recently been reduced to a 3 day week (22 and half hours).  one of the employees is working these hours over 5 days, he works 4 hours on a monday, he said that as everyone else got 7 and half hours off for monday he should carry 3 and half hours over as time due to be taken, which would mean he would work the same hours that week as everyone else.  Am not sure what the correct procedure is.  Advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Deas (3 Nov 2009)

He gets the Monday off and is paid for the hours that he would normally do on a Monday.  No more no less.  He is putting up a smoke screen to look for the balance. 

When staff working the reduced days have a bank holiday that falls on a day they are not actually working, they will only receive 3/5ths of a days pay if they are doing 3 days per week.


----------



## MOFFY01 (3 Nov 2009)

thanks for that.  He is quite adamant that he is required to work the same hours as everyone else and therefore that translates to same time off.


----------



## Deas (3 Nov 2009)

He gets the same time off as they do over the period of a normal week.  The difference is he works reduced hours everyday as opposed to taking it over a shorter working week.  Is he in a position to work his time over three days instead of 5?  If he is, there is his solution.  If not, he will have to live with the legislation in this area per the Working Time Act.  Basically,if he works on a Bank Holiday, he will get paid time off equivalent to the hours that he should have worked.

The problem here is that he feels agrieved as all staff had to reduce hours and he seems to be the one who is worse off; however your company cannot change the Bank Holidays to suit his working arrangements I'm afraid.  

Alternately, you can come to a localised arrangement that does not leave him out of pocket/time off based on the company's requirement to reduce the hours on a red-circled arrangement if you can afford this and it resolves the issue.


----------



## MOFFY01 (3 Nov 2009)

Deas said:


> Alternately, you can come to a localised arrangement that does not leave him out of pocket/time off based on the company's requirement to reduce the hours on a red-circled arrangement if you can afford this and it resolves the issue.


 
am not too sure what you mean by red-circled - also as an aside the company suited him on the hours arrangement.


----------



## Deas (3 Nov 2009)

Red circled means providing better terms to a staff member on an individualised basis.  This would need to be signed off by management.  Given that the company suited him on the hours, I'd personally go with the norm on this one.


----------



## MOFFY01 (3 Nov 2009)

thanks a million for your help on this


----------



## jdwex (13 Nov 2009)

22 1/2 hours a week is 4 1/2 hours a day.

He normally works Monday, (4 hours), which he takes off as bank holiday.

I'd say allow him to carry 1/2 an hour .


The only problem would be if some employees are working a full day Monday normally, and getting a full day off for the bank holiday, in which case I can see his issue.

Ie Jim normally works Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. On the week of a bank holiday he doesn't work Monday, but he gets paid for the full  3 days, while working 2.
Your friend is getting paid for the full 3 days, while working about 2 1/2.

What does the firm do for people whose normal working day is NOT a Monday?


----------



## DB74 (16 Nov 2009)

jdwex said:


> What does the firm do for people whose normal working day is NOT a Monday?


 
They are entitled to 1/5 of a normal week's wage in additional pay


----------

